# student trooper



## pixy01357 (Apr 28, 2006)

I had been looking at the msp website when I came accross the student trooper program, but the problem is I'm to late, because the deadline to sign up was today. I can't do it next summer because I'm going to be 18 and the age limit is 17. So my question is, if anyone knows any type of academies out there, or junior police academies, because I think it would be awesome to do something like that, while I can.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Call the academy on Monday, see what they can do for you. If they have space, they might be happy for one more bag....

If you're going to be 18 next year, why not take a trip to an exotic island for a similar "camp"?


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

You can always join a Citizens Police Academy


----------



## edodf (Jan 28, 2005)

You might be too late for the Student Trooper Program, but some towns have police explorer programs. I believe Upton PD has one and that the age limit is higher than 18


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I believe Upton PD has one and that the age limit is higher than 18


WHACKER ALERT!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Enlist in the military. If you're going to have your balls busted, you might as well get paid for it, and you'll most likely have veteran's preference when you get out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Enlist in the military. If you're going to have your balls busted, you might as well get paid for it, and you'll most likely have veteran's preference when you get out.


 Second that!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

CMPSA is looking for new recruits if none of that works out.


----------

